# Trainingsplaner



## Armani (4. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab hier mal was für die Computer-Junkies unter Euch gefunden. Das ist eine kostenlose Testversion eines Trainingsplaners. Damit könnt ihr Euer Training für viele verschieden Sportarten und Trainingsziele planen.
Also einfach mal downloaden und ausprobieren.
Den Link findet ihr unten.

Trainingsplaner


----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. Januar 2003)

Moin moin Armani,

besten Dank, aber sowas gleich nach Weihnachten reinzustellen finde ich grauselig. Der hat mich schon beim BMI ausgeschimpft   .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (12. Januar 2003)

Also entgegen der Meinung von Herr Feldmarshall muss ich äußernn dass sowass gar keine schlechte idee sei! Ich werde mir das linkchen mal anschaun und mal sehn vielleicht bringts ja was.
 

Also Mädels dann werden wir uns wohl denn erst sehn wenns wärmer wird also im Forum zu Jahnsport.

Bis denn und prösterl... !


----------

